# kulang na lang



## AskLang

*Kulang na lang *buhatin nila siya para lang sumama.

Hello,

I am particularly interested in knowing how *kulang na lang* is said in English. Is it -

They *could almost *carry her just so she'd go with them.

Will you give me a hand?

Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

They *all but* carried her (out the door) just so she would accompany them.
They (*just about* / *pretty much* / *practically*) (lifted her off the chair / carried her off) just so she would go with them.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks for all the alternatives you have given me. In addition, does the mere _almost _also convey the same sense?

_They almost carried her just so she would go with them._


----------



## DotterKat

Absolutely.


----------

